# Wanted: Yellow Pup



## flightbirds (Jun 25, 2004)

I am looking for a yellow lab to add to the family. Does anyone have names of reputable Kennels. Looking for a pup this fall that is good upland and H20 dog. Good proven immediate bloodlines. Good family dog. Would like to find one in ND, SD, MN if possible.

Thanks for any help you all can give


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Go check out the classifieds section there are quite a few in there now.

I can personally speak for the remaining pup from Shade Tree Kennels below. Julie's dog threw a great litter, and I can attest to it, as I bought one from her this past weekend! 

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 347#454347

Here was another litter that might suit your needs better:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 962#454962

Good luck!

Ryan


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Check out www.sheyenneriverretrievers.com. I got two pups from Russ last year and they are great dogs. I am pretty sure he has a couple of litters that will be ready this fall sometime. If you have any questions pm me.

Alex


----------



## krazysmurf (Oct 6, 2007)

My fiance's grandmother has been breeding labs for a long time. Her dogs have many titles, some also hunters. Give Her a call!
http://www.chestnuthilllabradors.com/index.html


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Are you looking for a started dog...don't think if you get a pup right now it will be ready to hunt this fall. 
Check out T-bird labs on the net. He is a trainer and sells started labs-has some right now and they're real good.
located near watertown, SD


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a litter right now. Go to 
http://www.highbrasskennels.com/mini_charlie.htm
for additional information. This is a repeat breeding...nice pups.

Jim


----------

